
Lessons From Parallelizing Matrix Multiplication - nreece
http://softwareengineering.vazexqi.com/2009/11/23/lessons-from-parallelizing-matrix-multiplication
======
kebaman
Am I having a dumb attack? His smarter version ends up multiplying row x row
instead of row x column. Doesn't this produce an incorrect result?

~~~
scdlbx
The multiply itself is not being changed. Rather, the order in which the
elements in the matrices are being multiplied is changed. The results will be
the same.

------
frevd
thx for the link appearing last in the article about parallel computing
patterns, quite a good wiki.

